# A first... Help?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you need to make some decisions first on how many horses you plan on hauling at a time...
Once that decision is made you need then to decide if you want to stay with a gooseneck as you are already equipped or you want to go for a bumper pull.
After that... I would not consider any trailer under 7' height or better so you are able to haul horses without so much worry of head smack.
Trailers come different width, another decision...6', 7' and 8' wide in gooseneck and bumper pull is extremely variable again depending upon manufacturer.
Loading of step-up or ramp...
I would_* never*_ consider a trailer, any trailer that does not have at least 1 human size walk-through escape door in the front for safety reasons...

So... if stock you got that covered and know from cattle days. There are many configurations here though too. 
A "stock" stock trailer with just slam gates to partition it, and then they make a semi-stock which has 2 stall configuration in front with a head/body divider & butt chains, slam gate then a box configuration in the rear to hold 2+ more horses depending upon trailer size...then if long enough just open floor with multiple slam gates..

Straight load...make sure your stalls are long enough, wide enough with a butt bar or chain to protect you from someone exiting before you are ready or out of the way. 
If you want a 3 horse or better that_ is_ a long trailer as you need a load pivot space to maneuver in...longer than a same head # equivalent stock for sure.

Slant load...not every horse fits in a slant load. Either in the stalls to where you can latch the partition or even in length as some stalls are shorter/narrower than other. You will need to look carefully and measure even more so to make sure the horses you have currently will fit.
Not all horses will load past the rear tack compartment that so many slants have either. You must also be able to pass next to your last horse in to secure/release their head unless your horses self load and unload safely and quietly. That bothers me for safety reasons...you are vulnerable to injury even from the best horse.

Now, onto the fun amenities... if you are really planning on "camping" you need true amenities of water for human drinking and bathroom facilities as not all places offer either... called primitive camping.
If you are looking at a place to change your clothes and stash your equipment.. a lot less involved. Either way if planning on sleeping in the thing, haul in hot climate & temperatures search for a insulated roof and or sides so it is cooler/warmer and quieter when pouring/hailing for all inhabitants.
If you are looking to secure your equipment in the trailer a non-movable partition to me is a necessity so when you key or padlock lock the door no one can enter by pushing the partition aside. Many slants have moving partitions between the tack area and horse area of the trailer...look carefully.

There are so many manufacturers out there today and so many "floor plans" and then add all of those amenities...look long and hard at what is available, do your research and spend carefully.

Personally, I have 2 trailers now.
I have a 4 horse, semi-stock trailer and I have a 2 horse straight load.
Semi-stock has a step-up and 2 horse a ramp.
My horses don't like slants {neither do I actually} and give me grief to get in and "fit".
My one horse is a 15.1 hand quarter not huge and he doesn't fit in anything but the front stall of a slant. He is not overly wide or long but the center stall...not happening to close the partition nor can he keep his head at his normal comfort level, and the last stall he hates to ride in.
One of my others is a Thoroughbred, tall and longer body fitting his height...he doesn't fit either. 
Now, that is on my friends slant that is 7' wide...by the time they stand angled nose to butt that space suddenly isn't long enough for them to comfortably fit...and mine let me know about it.

So, know your horses well and where they will be easiest to handle loading/unloading when away from home. Select a trailer to make your and their life easier and less stressful for all.

Make a budget, do your homework then go shopping and have fun.
Take a notebook, camera to do pictures of what you see then make some decisions that work the best for you and your horses you currently own...do remember though those horses could change so leave yourself some space to accomodate sizing up or down, body style and height...
And take into consideration where you will be going to travel and ease of getting into and out of some of those places...not everyone can drive or park a truck & trailer well and huge trailers also don't fit everyplace because, well..just because they are to large!

Good luck & happy shopping!!
:wink:
_apologies for "the book"_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My usual piece of advice, count how many horses you normally intend to haul then add one extra space. 

The above advice pretty much covers the rest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Horse loving guy pretty much covered it!  
Happy hunting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> , I have 2 trailers now.
> I have a 4 horse, semi-stock trailer and I have a 2 horse straight load.
> Semi-stock has a step-up and 2 horse a ramp.
> My horses don't like slants {neither do I actually} and give me grief to get in and "fit".
> ...


I didn't think about them not fitting in a slant load, but that does make sense.. 

And y'all should be proud that I've taken most of it all into consideration! If I ever haul, it's usually 2 horses. It's either both of mine, or one of mine and a friend's. That's why I was thinking a 2-3 horse. Adding the 3 just in case I need it.. Mine literally load in anything. They can just be thrown into a situation they've never been in and act as level headed as possible through it. They've been slant loaded in a stock trailer and straight loaded in a stock trailer, and one of them has been in a straight load 2 horse with partition even though he didn't fit the greatest in the 2 horse and had mares trying to beat him up the whole time. Poor guy. I'm just really lucky to have these guys.

We do camp a ton but have 2 campers we take with us so the dressing room type thing I'm looking at would basically be used for tack storage and other various stuff. Like buckets and garden hoses. I would like to get it in the front, but I'm having very little luck finding anything like that. :-( am I being too picky? 

Gooseneck vs. bumper pull is relying on which of the two would be easier to haul. I've always heard goosenecks are easier and turn better so until I hear something different I'm going with that. Though bumper pull would definitely fit my needs/requirements faster and be easier to find.. 

Should I get a trailer if it's cheap but needs work? Dad luckily owns the biggest auto repair shop in Martin (local college town. Go UTM.) so we get tires cheap and can easily fix stuff like axels. We recently replaced the floors on our gooseneck hay trial ear and our stock trailer, and it was really easy so I'm sure we could do it again if need be. But what about the exterior or partitions? Can they generally just be sanded down and repainted?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Regarding bumper pull vs gooseneck, there don't tend to be a lot of gooseneck two horse trailers, so if you decide to go for a two horse, it will likely be a bumper pull. Once you get into three horse trailers you probably have a good chance of finding either one. I've only ever hauled a bumper pull two-horse, so I can't really give an opinion on which is better, but keep in mind that a gooseneck puts more weight on the truck and so you'll need a beefier truck to handle it (although it sounds likely that you have a larger truck already)

I prefer slant loads over straight loads. For my horse, it lines up with how he likes to travel naturally: he stands in the front slant area even if he has the whole trailer opened up to him. I strongly dislike manger-style straight loads as it keeps horses from being able to stretch their legs out in front of them for balance, which can lead to them rearing up and into the manger in the event of a quick stop. They're also unable to lower their heads to clear out their respiratory tract whether they're tied or not.

Stall sizes in both straight and slant load trailer can vary greatly, so definitely take measurements. IIRC, the general recommendation is 10' stall length for an "average" horse. I saw many VERY small slant stalls when I was trailer shopping last summer.

Another thing to consider is ventilation. I really like my stock-style trailer for this very reason. Horses can overheat very quickly in a closed-up trailer, even in the winter, and if you're hauling in the summer in a warm climate you want to get as much ventilation as possible.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got a gooseneck two horse trailer. They aren't that hard to find up here. If you are already familiar with gooseneck, then I think a bumper pull will drive you batty. While you'll spend more time hauling than backing, the backing up is the bothersome part.

You'll likely have more options for trailers if you go gooseneck. I like the way a gooseneck moves the weight onto the truck far better than a bumper pull ever will, regardless of how good of a tow package you put on your vehicle. Gooseneck rides better over hills, IMO.

The only drawback I can think of with a gooseneck is that you have to take your corners a bit wider. Whoop-ti-do on that. Doubly so since you already know that.


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> I've got a gooseneck two horse trailer. They aren't that hard to find up here. If you are already familiar with gooseneck, then I think a bumper pull will drive you batty. While you'll spend more time hauling than backing, the backing up is the bothersome part.
> 
> You'll likely have more options for trailers if you go gooseneck. I like the way a gooseneck moves the weight onto the truck far better than a bumper pull ever will, regardless of how good of a tow package you put on your vehicle. Gooseneck rides better over hills, IMO.
> 
> The only drawback I can think of with a gooseneck is that you have to take your corners a bit wider. Whoop-ti-do on that. Doubly so since you already know that.


Yeah our truck is a crew cab 3500 gmc. We just sold the chevy because WHEW gas mileage sucked. So add to that a stock trailer that can slant load almost 8 horses easily and figure out how wide you have to turn that nonsense. :shock: NOW you see why I want a smaller trailer. Especially since we only have the two horses now. 

I only looked one day, but every gooseneck was FREAKING EXPENSIVE! Like $14k for a paint peeling off rust bucket. Heck, if that's what it's gonna be then I'll just stay with the trailer we have. At least ours has brand new floors and tires.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

If you intend to camp and have a camper then you'll be tent camping with a gooseneck. Personally I would take a bumper pull and camper.

Anyway I tow both and prefer goosenecks but it doesn't bother me in the least to take a bumper pull either. Matter of fact in narrow gravel mountain roads I prefer the bumper pull as it won't cheat the corners, requiring me to swing wide when there isn't room to do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I will NEVER own a bumper pull. Goosenecks haul so much better for the pickup and for the horses. IMO

Agree with Darrin to always have an extra stall. So if you plan to haul 2 horses most of the time, then get a 3 horse. That's what I did and there's still some days I wish I had a 4 horse!!


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Darrin said:


> If you intend to camp and have a camper then you'll be tent camping with a gooseneck. Personally I would take a bumper pull and camper.
> 
> Anyway I tow both and prefer goosenecks but it doesn't bother me in the least to take a bumper pull either. Matter of fact in narrow gravel mountain roads I prefer the bumper pull as it won't cheat the corners, requiring me to swing wide when there isn't room to do that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why would we be tent camping with a gooseneck? We camped over my spring break and had both our massive cattle trailer AND an even bigger camper there. Multiple trucks make life easier. Especially if your friends are willing to carpool. :lol:

I've hauled like boats and stuff that OBVIOUSLY aren't gooseneck, and like the diesel tank for the tractors and stuff, but they are A LOT smaller than a bumper pull horse trailer so I don't know. The next time we haul to the trace, I might see if I can drive so I can see how my friend's bumper pull goes. Them I'll know a bit better what I want.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Gooseneck or 5th wheel trailers are superior in so many ways to tag trailers, I don't even know where to start.

Geometry alone dictates that they are more stable, which equates directly to safety. They back easier, turn easier, and can go into and out of dramatically tighter spaces, but to name a few advantages.

Ask any RV'er who towed thousands of miles with a tag trailer and then upgraded to a 5th wheel which one they liked better. You'd be hard pressed to find anyone who ever regretted the change, for good reason.

The only disadvantage is that you need a capable truck - a lot of half tons are easily overloaded on their rear axle with even the smallest 5th/GN trailers. A setback axle GN horse trailer will overwhelm a 1/2 ton with but a fraction of it's load, so axle placement matters as well. Generally, make sure you have enough truck for a GN before considering one.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Aside from anything else* PandaJinxes*....the decision is yours what you are most comfortable driving and having follow behind you.
That should be what dictates what you search for...

Bumper pull, gooseneck...


*Just be the safest driver out there on the roads you can be...*

Enjoy your horses and have fun!
:wink:

_jmo..._


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

We'll if you are going to take two trucks then it doesn't matter at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

